
Ask HN: Where do tools like DreamWeaver fit into current workflows? - sergiotapia
I remember everybody and their mother used Dreamweaver years ago, around 2008.<p>These days I don&#x27;t see any mention whatsoever or even marketed courses or tutorials.<p>Do WYSIWYG tools even fit in the current worklows?
======
niftich
The gulf between web design and web development has widened greatly in the
last 8 years.

For casual users putting together a website, templated drag-and-drop site
generators like Wix and others have replaced this kind of tool.

For professionals, there are CSS frameworks and other component libraries that
can be used to build complex layouts, and these people aren't uncomfortable
with an edit source-save-preview cycle -- nor did existing WYSIWYG tools keep
up with the technology here.

Most browsers now ship with sophisticated devtools that allow the page's DOM
tree and styles to be manipulated in real-time. This made the long tail of
display issues debuggable in the browser itself, and is great for when one
does want to see how small changes to the source will affect the final layout.

Furthermore, some of 'web design' these days goes to single-page apps these
days instead of strictly websites, and require a complex toolchain to build
anyway.

